# Alan Keyes Arrested at Notre Dame Protesting Obama Speech



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Alan Keyes Arrested at Notre Dame Protesting Obama Speech *

_chicagobreakingnews.com -_ Former Illinois U.S. Senate candidate Alan Keyes and 21 other protesters were arrested this morning when they refused to leave the Notre Dame campus during a protest of President Obama's upcoming commencement address there, authorities said. on trespassing charges when they refused to leave campus, a university spokesman said


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Good for Mr Keyes...... being a Catholic myself and being very *pro life*, I don't understand why ND is inviting someone (Obama) to speak who supports killing babies. Even the Catholic universities have been hijacked by the extreme left..............


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

If only Keyes had beat Obama in Illinois we wouldn't be in this 4-year shit storm.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Those are the same people who work at BC (a Catholic College) and want the Religious Symbols removed from the school.

WTF?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

For once, a protester with a GOOD agenda.

SgtAndy, I wish I could consider myself pro life, but I'm way too in favor of the death penalty. I've tried to go the whole route like I know I should, but I stand by my motto of: Let the innocent survive, let the guilty pay.

Anyone that is truly pro life has my utmost admiration and I mean that.

Anyone who sees things *my way* is, well, OUTSTANDING and will not be on my 'list' when I rule the world.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> For once, a protester with a GOOD agenda.
> 
> SgtAndy, I wish I could consider myself pro life, but I'm way too in favor of the death penalty. I've tried to go the whole route like I know I should, but I stand by my motto of: Let the innocent survive, let the guilty pay.
> 
> ...


I am a bit torn on the *DEATH PENALTY*. If I were a shitbag facing a capital crime, would I want a lethal injection *or* would I want to be assaulted, raped and maimed the rest of my life in Walpole? I am more for the long drawn out torture that prison life can bring to a shi&bag. Lethal injection seems to be the easy way out...... as for *abortion*, to me, it's cold blooded murder. I have had many, including close friends, try to convince me that it is ok but I have yet to hear a good argument from the pro-choice folks.......


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> I am a bit torn on the *DEATH PENALTY*. If I were a shitbag facing a capital crime, would I want a lethal injection *or* would I want to be assaulted, raped and maimed the rest of my life in Walpole? I am more for the long drawn out torture that prison life can bring to a shi&bag. Lethal injection seems to be the easy way out...... as for *abortion*, to me, it's cold blooded murder. I have had many, including close friends, try to convince me that it is ok but I have yet to hear a good argument from the pro-choice folks.......


SGt, maybe this will make you feel better about the issue. I am a very prolife Catholic and have looked in to the issue in the past.

CATECHISM OF THE CATHOLIC CHURCH
SECOND EDITION
*2267* Assuming that the guilty party's identity and responsibility have been fully determined, the traditional teaching of the Church does not exclude recourse to the death penalty, if this is the only possible way of effectively defending human lives against the unjust aggressor.

If, however, non-lethal means are sufficient to defend and protect people's safety from the aggressor, authority will limit itself to such means, as these are more in keeping with the concrete conditions of the common good and more in conformity to the dignity of the human person. Today, in fact, as a consequence of the possibilities which the state has for effectively preventing crime, by rendering one who has committed an offense incapable of doing harm - without definitely taking away from him the possibility of redeeming himself - the cases in which the execution of the offender is an absolute necessity "are very rare, if not practically nonexistent."68

*2306* Those who renounce violence and bloodshed and, in order to safeguard human rights, make use of those means of defense available to the weakest, bear witness to evangelical charity, provided they do so without harming the rights and obligations of other men and societies. They bear legitimate witness to the gravity of the physical and moral risks of recourse to violence, with all its destruction and death.104


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Having met Ambassador Keyes Twice I can tell you he is a gentleman as well as an outstanding orator.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> ...I don't understand why ND is inviting someone (Obama) to speak who supports killing babies.


Join the club Sgt. Many of us have been scratching our heads on that one.
Thankfully there has been a good number of ND students making some noise over this. Although I would like to have seen more..
Even if you are the most ardent "pro-choice" supporter, how could you agree with the abominable barbarism of PBA...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> I am a bit torn on the *DEATH PENALTY*. If I were a shitbag facing a capital crime, would I want a lethal injection *or* would I want to be assaulted, raped and maimed the rest of my life in Walpole? I am more for the long drawn out torture that prison life can bring to a shi&bag. Lethal injection seems to be the easy way out.


If life in prison meant *life in prison*, I'd be one of the first to ban the death penalty for ever.

First, sadly it doesn't. Second, especially in this state, even the lowest of the low seem to be able to adjust to prison life and at times get segregated (any COs out there, please tell me I'm wrong. YOU would know.) and protected.

Then, there are those that just don't deserve, in my humble opinion to live one extra day. My use of the death penalty would be extremely limited were I the one making the rulings, but it would be an option.

I guess that means I'd never really lead the way to ban it. I still wish life meant life.

*Well researched MSP75.*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

It doesnt happen often but it can happen in Mass where a person is sentenced to life with no possibility of parole or release...
Im still a huge fan of PUBLIC hanging.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

I too would be all for life in prison if every prison was like this....






However, I don't see it every happening. They're too accustomed to their HDTV and ability to assault officers. Everyone remember that piece of shit who stabbed his lawyer in the court house Che Sosa? Here is someone who will never be cured.

2-6-2008

Remember *Che Sosa* - the rapist who stabbed his own attorney with a plastic prison shank last year, and then asked the 60-year-old lawyer if he was "still breathing" as the bleeding man crumpled to the floor?
Well, he's back. Last night, Sosa, 37, who's serving 55 years on a variety of rape and assault charges, stabbed a Walpole correction officer repeatedly with a pen. Sosa was handed the pen in order to sign for mail in his cell at the Disciplinary Disorders Unit-the section that houses the worst of the worst at Walpole.
After the officer was taken away in an ambulance, Sosa settled back into his cell and tuned into his cable-wired television. Administrators have refused to allow guards to remove his personal items - like the taxpayer-funded TV.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Its a lot like this in the psych hospitals. Granted I do not work with a foresnic Bridgewater state hospital population. 

I look at it this way as a psych hospital patient you have rights. Once you assault someone it is over. 

But........ The way the system is set-up the patient has more rights then the staff do. 

You assault someone, all bets are off. The old hospital system of restraints 24/7 should be implemeted for those FUBARed mentally ill patients.

I gasped when I hear the phrase "Released from Bridgewater State Hospital". Unless it is a Section 35, IMHO no one should be leaving Bridgewater.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

rg1283 said:


> Unless it is a Section 35, IMHO no one should be leaving Bridgewater.


Never forget the old 'feet first' rule.

I was speaking with a retired cop from California the other night. We were discussing the three time offender rule or habitual offender rule. He said out there it's actually strict and enforced. I said I would hate to see some idiot go away for life if after 5 years of being straight he committed a minor felony but mentioned how we have the other EXTREME end here where you can commit 4 VIOLENT felonies two weeks out of prison and still get only a few years back in. WTF?

Three *violent* felonies on a persons record should be a pretty good indicator that they aren't about to become model citizens. I grant you, each case should be looked at individually, but we all know of MANY cases where this rule could and SHOULD be used justly!


----------

